# Meos 12.1" Portable Freeview TV + DVD Player



## 125218 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi All has anyone bought one of these? I got one and it has a brill analgoue/DVD pic but I cant seem to get the freeview digi pic, no signal? Can anyone recommend a better aerial or am I doing something wrong? Also looking for a flip down bracket to go with it, any ideas?


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

I've got one. Which aerial are you using? I get a very good signal if I connect it to my house aerial, and assuming there is a reasonable signal available, I get a good picture off my van aerial (a directional Status). Doesn't do too well off a portable aerial though


Rick


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

rickwiggans said:


> I've got one. Which aerial are you using? I get a very good signal if I connect it to my house aerial, and assuming there is a reasonable signal available, I get a good picture off my van aerial (a directional Status). Doesn't do too well off a portable aerial though
> 
> Rick


I agree, ours worked on the Status also, try B&Q for a bracket also or maplin!!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

chickenhawk said:


> Hi All has anyone bought one of these? I got one and it has a brill analgoue/DVD pic but I cant seem to get the freeview digi pic, no signal? Can anyone recommend a better aerial or am I doing something wrong? Also looking for a flip down bracket to go with it, any ideas?


1. Have you tested it on an aerial with a known good digital reception? 
2. If so, are you able to get any Freeview on that aerial?
3. do you have another TV or set top box that you can connect to the aerial and it works?
4. What is the signal strength reading on another TV/set top box?

If all of these are ok then it could be the aerial in your motorhome. What type of aerial do you have? If it is an omnidirectional aerial (Circular) then it may struggle. If it is directional then it must be accurately positioned. 
Next step is to check your postcode against the postcode checker here:
www.digitaluk.co.uk
On the second page of the postcode checker click on the box that says Trade View and you will see an accurate prediction for signal strength and also the direction that your aerial must point.
Finally carry out a full factory reset on your Tv before each attempt at retuning.
Try all of these and then let's see if you still need help.
Gerry

P.S. silly one, but 10% of calls that we get turn out to be aerial not connected or similar.


----------



## 125218 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for all that guys I am checking the signal and working on the problem this weekend! Thanks in advance.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

I'm so sure you'll know this , that I hesitate to mention it - but here goes!
don't forget that the TV has two separate tuning menus - one for analogue only, and one for digital followed by analogue

Rick


----------



## 127767 (Sep 8, 2009)

*MEOS portable TV-DVDs as a Camcorder monitor -anyone tried?*

Has anyone tried a Meos 12.1" or 12.3" Portable Freeview TV + DVD Player as a camcorder monitor? Could you advise me please?

Hi I have been looking at the Meos range of portable DVD-players. The 2009 models even at 12.3" have a really high resolution screen - 1280 x 800.

http://www.wedodigital.co.uk/product/2068/12-lcd-tv/meos-dvd123b/

Reading the advertisement for the product (and never having laid my hands on one to test it for sure) it looks like it has an AV socket which you can connect to your camcorder which means it could function as an amazing portable camcorder monitor, as well, maybe.

I got most of my questions answered to my satisfaction from Beth on the website but I stumped her with this question so I thought I would post it to see if anyone who has got one of those Meos portable DVD-player TVs whatdocallits could advise me.



> Thank you Beth.
> 
> With the MEO DVD-123B functioning in the camcorder monitor configuration and if the camcorder was focused, say, on a clock with a second hand, which describes the display performance best?
> 
> ...


Maybe I did not ask my question simply enough but Beth couldn't answer and so could not recommend the product for this use, but that doesn't mean there would be any problem - it could work brilliantly with no problems at all.

If I had one at home or in a local shop I could test it out to see.

What I want to know, is when you connect your camcorder via the AV cable to the Meos and if you are viewing on the Meos display screen the live feed from the camcorder (not a recording you made earlier) is the display on the screen in synchronisation with the camcorder's integral display, or is there a noticeable delay on the Meos display?

If I plug my camcorder into my PC video capture card, the image on the PC lags reality by more than 1 second. Is there a noticeable delay on the Meos, or not?

You can buy high specification dedicated camcorder monitors with high resolution but they cost oh into the thousands of pounds because they are made for a tiny market of professional broadcasters. I can't afford one of those.

Whereas the Meos range of portables is priced for the consumer market, selling many more items. I could afford one but I can't test it before I buy to see how it works out.

So my question is, could someone with one of those Meos portables test it out as a camcorder monitor and tell us if there is any problem such as a noticeable delay with the picture being displayed. Or if you see any problems at all?


----------



## suepap (Jul 2, 2009)

I have been looking for a portable TV and these look like good comments on the Maos, but does anyone have a web addy for whoever sells these TV`s? I have searched `Maos` and nothing comes up.

Sue


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

suepap said:


> I have been looking for a portable TV and these look like good comments on the Maos, but does anyone have a web addy for whoever sells these TV`s? I have searched `Maos` and nothing comes up.


It wouldn't. Try searching for M*e*os instead :wink:

Like this: >> clicky <<

Gerald


----------

